# Can hedgie and skinny pig live in same room.



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

So I did ask this before under "off topic" and didn't really get an answer. My hedgehog Biscuit has her own room and a space heater to keep her temp up where it should be because nh husband and I like the house a bit cooler. Lately Eric (hubby) has been researching skinny pigs since we saw them at an animal expo. So as of yesterday we are on a waiting list for 2 baby females, the mom is now pregnant so it will be a while...anyway can we keep them in a separate ( of course) c & c cage in the same room? The breeder says yes but ive learned not to trust breeders unless they are on here, plus she was trying to sell us something so doesn't mean she would give us the right answer if she even knew the right answer. 
So we do have more room if they need a separate room just wanted to know if we need to heat 2 separate rooms, don't know if the skinny pigs would make noise or otherwise mess with hedgies sleeping schedule?? I know they are both nocturnal but ive read skinny pigs are still more active during the day?? I appreciate any advice.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel like with noises and such, they'd get used to each other in that regard. So I don't think that would be a big deal. My only concern that I have no clue about is whether they could pass any illnesses to each other, being in the same room. I've read before that that's a concern with guinea pigs and rabbits being around hedgies. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can weigh in on this.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Kelsey I really appreciate a response. Just to give a little more info, I would not.ever introduce them to each other or give them play time together so no worries there, would any illness just being in the air be able to be transferred???

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Im not an expert but logic would tell me that since skinny pigs can get URI's and Carry mites that i wouldnt put them in the same room for a quarentine period and until after theyve seen a vet. After that if they are both in scape proof cages i dont see why thye cant be in the same room


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks and I definitely would take the 2 skinny pigs to a vet as soon as we get them. Would do that anyway. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as you quarantine them before putting them in the same room its fine. My 10 hedgies and my skinny pig and my regular guinea pig all live in the same room. I find it works great because the skinny pig needs a warmer room the same as the hedgies.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Nikki tell me about your skinny pig (s) what are they like as.far as personality and such. I know nothing except my husband is fascinated with them and now we are on a list with a.breeder to hopefully get 2 baby girls, the mom is pregnant now. I am searching to find info, sure wish I could find a forum like this.for.skinny pigs!! I just want as much info.as possible and to do everything right. We are in process of making the c& c cage, I know the room temp will be good because she will share my hedgies room, but that is all I know about what to feed them and how to take care of.them. Any tips or advice?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I took in 2, a female and a neutered male, from the SPCA. They had been there for 6 months and the SPCA board reviews all animals that are there for 6 months or more to decide if they're "adoptable" or not, if its decided they aren't then they are put to sleep. When I heard that I had to bring them home. They were almost identical in appearance and its thought that they were brother/sister. When I got them they told me that the Vet had said they were nearing the end of their life span. I got them last May and lost the female, Fiona at the end of December. Albert was very lonely so I got another female to put with him. He and Fiona were the sweetest piggies I had ever met. Albert always looked after Fiona and hated to be away from her. My new girl, Bugsie, is a regular guinea pig. She wasn't handled before I got her and is very skittish. Albert looks after her just like he did with Fiona, its so sweet.

I don't know if all Skinny Pigs are like Albert and Fiona, or if they were an exception. The main thing with Skinny Pigs is they need to be kept warm and get chilled easily. I keep my guinea pigs in my hedgehog room which I keep at 74-75F and it seems good for them. Here's a link to an awesome Guinea Pig forum that I belong to. Its based in the UK but there are some other North American piggie owners on it. The people on it are great and very helpful. http://cutiecavies.proboards.com/index.cgi?


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey thanks for the advice! I did check out the forum for a while today and it looks like its just for the furry guinnea pigs. Isnt the care and such different for skinny pigs? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There are a couple of Skinny Pig breeders on that forum, and according to them the only real difference is needing to keep them warmer. I treat both my haired and hairless piggies the same.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

